# [SOLVED] problem z php (brak modułu mysql)

## MITAR

Mam problem z skryptami php , ponieważ php nie obsługuje mysql 

```
Call to undefined function MYSQL_CONNECT()
```

, php kompilowałem z użyciem flagi USE  - mysql .

Edit by Poe

nie (SOLVED) tylko [SOLVED]  Last edited by MITAR on Tue Aug 21, 2007 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

słabo się znam na php, ale to może wina skryptu? Czym on się chce łączyć z mysql? PDO_MYSQL, MySQLi a może czymś innym?

----------

## heinep

Po skompilowaniu, z odpowiednimi falgami "USE" ,należy  edytować pliki php.ini w odpowiednich katalogach, np:

/etc/php/apache2-php5/php.ini

/etc/php/cgi-php5/php.ini

/etc/php/cli-php5/php.ini

i odremować lnijki z interesującymi nas modułami, np:

;extension=php_mysql.dll

;extension=php_pdo_mysql.dll

Pozdrawiam Piotr Heine

----------

## MITAR

 *heinep wrote:*   

> Po skompilowaniu, z odpowiednimi falgami "USE" ,należy  edytować pliki php.ini w odpowiednich katalogach, np:
> 
> /etc/php/apache2-php5/php.ini
> 
> /etc/php/cgi-php5/php.ini
> ...

 

tak miałem już wcześniej ...

niestety nadal tak samo ...

----------

## Poe

prócz USE="mysql" dodaj jeszcze "mysqli". powinno zadziałac, przynajmniej tak bylo u mnie.

----------

## MITAR

ciekawe... próbuję kompilować z "mysqli" ale po kompilacji w php info i tak wyświetla w configure command : "--without-mysqli" ...

----------

## MITAR

ok jestem KNUBEM ^^

już udało mi się skompilować php ze wszystkimi wymaganymi flagami :

```
cli apache2 ctype expat fastbuild ftp gd hash iconv memlimit

mysql mysqli nls pcre pic pdo reflection session simplexml sockets spl ssl tokenizer

truetype unicode xml xsl zlib
```

phpinfo pokazuje , że mysqli i mysqli jest zainstalowane ale przy próbie odpalenia phpmyadmina :

```
nie udało się załadować modułu mysql,<br />proszę sprawdzić konfigurację PHP
```

heh ...

----------

## MITAR

problem rozwiązany , huh... po ponownej kompilacji php , dodało się  "; " do mysql w php.ini , po usunięciu działa ...

thx za wskazówki :>

----------

